# LN2 kaufen



## UT-freak (8. Februar 2008)

Ich habe zwar jetzt noch nicht for mit so extremen Kühlmethoden wie LN2 zu arbeiten schaue mir die beiträge aber trordem gerne an. Aber da LN2 ja ein gefahrenstoff ist kann man ihn ja sicher nicht beim Supermarkt umd ie Ecke kaufen sondern nur über speziele anbiter oder teusche ich mich da?
Muss man zum kauf einen Kurs abgelegt haben oder soetwas wie ist das mit dem kauf fon LN2?


----------



## Kovsk (9. Februar 2008)

Nein, das Zeug kann man bei speziellen Händlern kaufen. Man muss keine spezielle Ausbildung haben. Außerdem bruach man einen Devar, den kann man meist aber auch bei Händler leihen. Am besten nimmt man einen Händler der in der nähe ansässig ist. Wenn nicht gibt es noch Linde, die sind aber dann auch evtl teurer.


----------



## px2 (9. Februar 2008)

wenn wir schon beim thema sind wo kann man sich Trockeneis besorgen


----------



## Kovsk (9. Februar 2008)

Genau das gleiche  Überall bei Ansässigen Händlern  Außerdem gibt es diverse Online Versänder : http://www.wlw.de/sse/MainServlet?a...rache=de&klobjid=66321&suchbegriff=Trockeneis


----------



## px2 (9. Februar 2008)

weist du zufällig welche händler es im großraum linz gibt


----------



## UT-freak (9. Februar 2008)

Ach ja nochwas Trokeneis wird doch unter wärme flüssig und irgendwann kühlt es doch dann nicht mehr, wie geht das denn dan überhaupt mit trockeneis? Verdampft es komplett oder wie ist das ?


----------



## px2 (9. Februar 2008)

trockeneis wird nicht flüssig trockeneis sublimiert von fest auf gasförmig nur mit extremen druck kann man es flüssig machen


----------



## Kovsk (9. Februar 2008)

Trockeneis wird nicht flüssig, da es sich um gefroenen Stickstoff handelt, es verdampft direkt(aber nicht so schnell). Damit die Kühlleistung besser wird, wird in den Pot erst Isopropanol gegeben, und darin dann das Trockeneis darein gegeben. So kann es die Kälte besser verbreiten.


----------



## px2 (9. Februar 2008)

dachte trockeneis wäre gefrorenes co2


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. Februar 2008)

Ist auch CO2


----------



## px2 (9. Februar 2008)

ich wusste das es noch einmal nützlich ist das meine schwester in ne chemie htl geht


----------



## Kovsk (9. Februar 2008)

Ist es ja auch  Habe mich da wohl in der eile vertippt. *shame on me*


----------



## Tommy_Lee (10. Februar 2008)

Was wäre den ein Guter Preis für einen Pot? Also was könnte man Bezahlen, ohne das man dabei über den Tisch gezogen würde?

mfg

Tom


----------



## Kovsk (10. Februar 2008)

Also ich denke mal bis 150 kann man Problemlos ausgeben. Mehr, dann sollte man schon wissen das man echt gute Dinger kauft z.B. made by Otterauge(obwohl da auch so um die 150 der Preiß ist, bzw bei neuen auchma 200-300)


----------



## px2 (14. Februar 2008)

würde sagen das 200 für nen pot auch noch "günstig" wäre 
aber ich bin eher für marke eigenbau da weis man was man bekommt


----------



## Kovsk (14. Februar 2008)

Ne also 200 is netmehr günstig. Außer er ist von nem Profi wie Otterauge und frisch gebaut... aber billig sind eher Gebrauchte gute Pötte für so 80-100.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (14. Februar 2008)

Nun gut, unter was muss man suchen? Wer verkauft sowas und gibts die bei Ebay .

mfg

Tom


----------



## Kovsk (14. Februar 2008)

Sowas gibts in Foren zu kaufen wo viele extreme Becher aktiv sind. Der beste deutsche Pot Bauer ist in AF aktiv. Man muss sich halt über das Thema mal schlau machen bevor man da rangeht  , wer netma weiß wo man nen Pot oder LN2/DICE herbekommt, der sollte netma dran denken extreme zu benchen


----------



## Oliver (14. Februar 2008)

Für gute LN2-Container kann man 600 US-Dollar und mehr ausgeben 

Der erste Ansprechpartner für LN2 ist die Linde AG. Die haben Partner rund um den Globus.


----------



## Kovsk (14. Februar 2008)

Kann man muss man aber net 
Mal unter uns: Nen LN2 Pot der neusten Generation von Andi bekommst ab 250+ neu(incl Iso) und die sind einfach die geilsten... sieht man ja u.a. an Michas Scores


----------



## Tommy_Lee (14. Februar 2008)

LoL jeder Bancht auf seine Extreme weiße "Kovsk", habe mich schon schlau gemacht, wäre auch der Herr mit Trockeneis.  Da ich auf LN nicht so die Lust habe, bei Trockeneis ist alles etwas Lustiger aber ich mache mir am ende des Monats ein Reales Bild davon.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Kovsk (14. Februar 2008)

Joar, als Zuschauer bei KvD  . Ich wünsche dir da mal viel Spaß.
Aber zu DICE oder LN2: Also wenn man auf Weltrekorde aus ist, muss man LN2 nehmen... zumindest noch. Weil DICE ist einfach zu "schwach" für diese extremen extreme Bereiche.


----------



## teurorist (19. Februar 2008)

... ln2 ist sau geil und wen man nicht gerade schütten muss auch nicht so schwer  
linde ist bääää viel zu teuer  aber hast recht die haben das meistens im handle


----------



## Homer (7. März 2008)

kennt jemand in der nähe von Hamburg eine guten Lieferanten?
und kann mir jemand mal die genau Bezeichnung auf für LN2 auf deutsch sagen?


----------



## schmutzi1990 (11. März 2008)

LN2........flüssiger stickstoff


----------



## theLamer (3. August 2008)

ja trockeneis = co2 ------ gefrorener stickstoff is schon nahe am abs nullpunkt (-273,15°C) und hat nen zu niedrigen punkt an dem es erstarrt (so -260 bis -270°, ka wo das genau is) , aber wäre auf jeden fall zu gefährlich und zu teuer, da er sich leicht verflüssigt...
und WAYNE ob die cpu nun -100° is oder nur -50° ...

 da hörts langsam auch auf... Liquid N2 reicht ja auch ^^


----------



## General Quicksilver (3. August 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> ja trockeneis = co2 ------ gefrorener stickstoff is schon nahe am abs nullpunkt (-273,15°C) und hat nen zu niedrigen punkt an dem es erstarrt (so -260 bis -270°, ka wo das genau is) , aber wäre auf jeden fall zu gefährlich und zu teuer, da er sich leicht verflüssigt...
> und WAYNE ob die cpu nun -100° is oder nur -50° ...
> 
> da hörts langsam auch auf... Liquid N2 reicht ja auch ^^



Laut wikipedia liegt der Schmelzpunkt von Stickstoff bei Normaldruck bei -210°C, im Vakuum, dürfte da aber wohl noch was zu machen sein....
Es würde aber auch nix bringen, da die CPUs ab einer gewissen Temperatur nicht mehr funktionieren, der sogenannte Coldbug tritt ein.
Sonst könntest du ja auch eine CPU mit flüssigem Neon (~-248,6°C) oder flüssigem Helium (~-268,9°C) kühlen....


----------



## moc (4. August 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> ja trockeneis = co2 ------ gefrorener stickstoff is schon nahe am abs nullpunkt (-273,15°C) und hat nen zu niedrigen punkt an dem es erstarrt (so -260 bis -270°, ka wo das genau is) , aber wäre auf jeden fall zu gefährlich und zu teuer, da er sich leicht verflüssigt...
> und WAYNE ob die cpu nun -100° is oder nur -50° ...
> 
> da hörts langsam auch auf... Liquid N2 reicht ja auch ^^



Oha, du bist ja nen Kenner.
Wie General schon gesagt hat, liegt der Schmelzpunkt bei -210°C und zum anderen ist das doch fürs Overclocking völlig egal. Oder willst du mit SN2 benchen -.- ?
VerFLÜSSIGEN lässt sich Stickstoff nicht so einfach, sonst würden die Kälteanlagenbauer ihre Anlagen alle mit Stickstoff füllen  .... du meinst verdampfen. Wenn du schon ohne Wissen klugscheißen willst, dann richtig. 
Und ob -50°C oder -100°C ist schon nen großer Unterschied wenn man hoch hinaus will, warum denkst du benchen Leute mit LN2 wenn auch Trockeneis reichen würde?


----------



## Homer (18. September 2008)

Abend,
wieviel müsst ihr so pro Liter LN2 ausgeben?


----------



## Kovsk (18. September 2008)

Ich persönlich 0,5-0,8€/l das ist aber billig. Je Nach Händler 1€/l bis 3€/l  Es gibt auch noch billigere Händler.


----------



## Homer (18. September 2008)

wo bekommst du das denn so billig her?


----------



## Mojo (18. September 2008)

Und wieviel verbraucht ihr so pro session?

MfG


----------



## CrashStyle (18. September 2008)

Der hatt mal nicht schlechte angebote! MB-Trockeneis Shop : Trockeneis - Pellets 3mm, Normal Lieferung - Trockeneis - Pellets 3mm, 5kg Troc


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. September 2008)

Das ist Trockeneis, die Rede ist von LN2!


----------



## Kovsk (19. September 2008)

Privathändler  Keine große Firma. Und nach dem ich und meine Kollegen(mit denen  ich immer benche) da nun gesamt schon ~2500L gekauft haben, zahlen wir halt den Preis 

@Mojo: Ganz unterschiedlich... zwischen 10 und 60L pro Person, je nach dem was so alles gekühlt wird, und wie lange


----------



## Mojo (19. September 2008)

wow 60 Liter, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass man da so viel braucht^^


----------



## Kovsk (19. September 2008)

Naja wenn man z.B. 3DMark 06 mit QX und zwei Hd4870X2 bencht, und alles auf LN2 hat, dann frisst ein Run schon mal 1-2L


----------



## Mojo (19. September 2008)

Net schlecht^^
Wie oft muss man da dann nachkippen?


----------



## Kovsk (19. September 2008)

Naja das kommt auf den Pot an wie gut er ist. Bzw wie er gemacht ist. Ob er sich nicht schnell aufwärmt, dafür nicht so schnell reagiert usw...
Aber bei Quad CF + CPU biste schon gut am kippen


----------



## theLamer (19. September 2008)

moc schrieb:


> Oha, du bist ja nen Kenner.
> Wie General schon gesagt hat, liegt der Schmelzpunkt bei -210°C und zum anderen ist das doch fürs Overclocking völlig egal. Oder willst du mit SN2 benchen -.- ?
> VerFLÜSSIGEN lässt sich Stickstoff nicht so einfach, sonst würden die Kälteanlagenbauer ihre Anlagen alle mit Stickstoff füllen  .... du meinst verdampfen. Wenn du schon ohne Wissen klugscheißen willst, dann richtig.
> Und ob -50°C oder -100°C ist schon nen großer Unterschied wenn man hoch hinaus will, warum denkst du benchen Leute mit LN2 wenn auch Trockeneis reichen würde?



xD du ja auch.... schonmal was von Coldbug gehört?!
Ist halt so, dass du den mit DICE nicht erreichst aber wenn du zuviel LN2 nimmst, friert das Bild iwann ein 100%

D.h wenn der Coldbug bei -150° liegt isses schei* egal was du zum Kühlen nimmst, es wird eh nicht klappen wenn T<Coldbug, das meinte ich mit meiner aussage!

Na dann zeig mir ma nen bild von festem stickstoff wenn man den doch so einfach herstellen kann xD   na los



> Laut wikipedia liegt der Schmelzpunkt von Stickstoff bei Normaldruck bei -210°C, im Vakuum, dürfte da aber wohl noch was zu machen sein....


Was meinst du denn damit?
1.)Im Vakuum verdampft das Zeug doch, selbst Wasser ist im Wakuum bei Normbedingungen nicht flüssig... Was meinst wieso du aufm Mount Everest kein Wasser kochen kannst
2.) Durch deine irreführende Kommasetzung wird die Aussage missverständlich


----------



## memphis@Mg (19. September 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Naja wenn man z.B. 3DMark 06 mit QX und zwei Hd4870X2 bencht, und alles auf LN2 hat, dann frisst ein Run schon mal 1-2L



das zu wenig!
für meine verhältnisse brauch ich MIND 2-5l


----------



## Kovsk (19. September 2008)

Ich weiß ja net... also mit den neuen Pots von Otti geht das ganze eigentlich ohne viel gekippe 

Also 5L für einen 3DMark 06 Run? Das kriegste aber net hin... Das wären 5 Thermoskannen voll. So schnell kanste ja garnet nachfüllen, da wäre der 3DMark ja eher durch als die Kannen voll


----------



## Klutten (20. September 2008)

Vielleicht sollte jemand die Feuerwehr rufen. Die haben Schläuche, mit denen man die Pots schnellstens füllen kann.


----------



## General Quicksilver (20. September 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Na dann zeig mir ma nen bild von festem stickstoff wenn man den doch so einfach herstellen kann xD   na los


Guckst du Video YouTube - Fun with Cryogenics (part six)


theLamer schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn damit?
> 1.)Im Vakuum verdampft das Zeug doch, selbst Wasser ist im Wakuum bei Normbedingungen nicht flüssig... Was meinst wieso du aufm Mount Everest kein Wasser kochen kannst
> 2.) Durch deine irreführende Kommasetzung wird die Aussage
> missverständlich


Na dann überlege mal, was der Unterscheid zwischen Verdampfen und Sieden ist? Keiner. (Ich gehe nicht von einem Hochvakuum aus, bei dem dann eventuell noch andere Effekte auftreten können...) Wasser kocht in entsprechender Höhe einfach schon bei niedrigerer Temperatur. (Auf dem Mount Everrest irgenwas mit paar und 70°C) Also daraus die Schlussfolgerung, das LN2 auch bei niedrigerem Druck früher siedet. 
Ok, die Kommasetzung ist nicht optimal, aber worauf die Aussage hinläuft dürfte wohl doch klar sein....

Ich editiere das mal in den Post rein, da es ja Offtopic ist:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripelpunkt

Ich meine mit meiner Äuserung eigentlich z.B. das dann auch Eis sublimiert, was es ja normal nicht tut, was aber auf das Beispiel mit dem Wasser bezogen war.


----------



## theLamer (20. September 2008)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> (Ich gehe nicht von einem Hochvakuum aus, bei dem dann eventuell noch andere Effekte auftreten können...)



lol... Vakuum ist für mich einfach, wenn Nichts vorhanden ist.
Da kannst dich auch net mit dem "Hochvakuum" rausreden...

Jetzt sag dann nicht, dass es das aber nicht gibt und immer ein kleines bisschen fehlt zum wirklichen Vakuum... natürlich ist das so. Selbst im Weltall ist kein komplettes Vakuum, nur annähernd. Aber wenn du auf diese art argumentierst, kannst zb auch die ganze Mechanik in der Physik vergessen, da es ja die Reibung gibt und die nicht in den klassischen Formeln berücksichtigt ist...

vielleicht sollten wir die diskussion einfach beednen, ist ja auch off-topic und passt net in den thread



PS: ODer mach nen diskussionsthread auf in der Rumpelkammer, im Mathe-thread Ham wir auch scho über quantenphysik zb gesprochen


----------



## Homer (21. September 2008)

Moin,
kennt jemand von euch in Hamburg ein Unternehmen das LN2 verkauft Linde will 3,50 pro Liter haben das finde ich ganz schön heftig und air liquid Liefert nur an


----------



## Mojo (21. September 2008)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Guckst du Video YouTube - Fun with Cryogenics (part six)



Omg das ist das dümmste Video das ich je gesehn hab, ich glaub der Typ da drin hats net so draufgehabt. Ohne jeglichen Schutz macht der da so rum. 
Ich find das voll schlimm, andre Leute wollen des dann nachmachen und frieren scih dann die ganze Hand ab. Tzzz...


----------



## Kovsk (21. September 2008)

Öm ich und eigentlich alle Bencher die ich kenne tragen keine Handschuhe oder Schutzbrillen 

@Homer: Was willst du denn mit LN2? Falls du benchen willst, fang mit DICE an, das kann man hier wohl nicht oft genug sagen...


----------



## Mojo (21. September 2008)

Ja ihr schüttet das LN2 ja auch nur um. Und nicht auf den Tisch, langt dann in den Pot...


----------



## Kovsk (21. September 2008)

Wenn du wüsstest


----------



## Homer (21. September 2008)

Dice habe ich schon zweimal gemacht
und ich finde es ziemlich nervig da man immer nach rühren muss um seine -65 zu bekommen.
LN2 stelle ich mir zwar gefährlicher aber auch um ein vielfaches effiktiver vor.
Außerdem schätze ich die Gefahr das Kondenswasser entsteht bei LN2 viel niedrieger ein, da es schneller zu einer Eisbildung kommt.


----------



## Kovsk (21. September 2008)

Achso... hab niergend was von ner DICE Session von dir gehört, daher ging ich davon aus das du noch nicht gebencht hast.
LN2 ist natürlich Gefährtlich, so schlimm aber auch net. Kondenswasser hast du bei LN2 sehr wenig, bzw garnicht wenn du in ner Box bencht


----------



## KvD (21. September 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Öm ich und eigentlich alle Bencher die ich kenne tragen keine Handschuhe oder Schutzbrillen



ich immer!!


und ich schütte das zeug auch nicht anderen Leuten über die Hände! 


Kondenzwasser haste schon, nur das zeug friert ja sofort...


@ Topic

wenn zufällich wer in Berlin ne Quelle hat ---> PN me^^


----------



## Mojo (21. September 2008)

Ach ja wie schmeckt des denn eigentlich xD


----------



## Kovsk (21. September 2008)

Echtes trinken von LN2 ist tötlich 

Es gibt einen kleinen Trick zum Rauch spucken, diesen sollte man aber auch nur machen, wenn man ihm von jemanden der ihn kann erklärt bekommt 

Axo und es schmeckt nach nichts, oder schmeckt die Luft die du atmest etwa?


----------



## Mojo (21. September 2008)

Ne war ja auch nur ne retorische Frage 
Des is mir schon klar das des tödlich ist.

Kannst du den Trick?


----------



## Kovsk (21. September 2008)

Ich kenne die Theorie doch die Praxis ohne das es mir jemand vorführt ist mir zu riskant


----------



## Mojo (22. September 2008)

Und wie schaut die Theorie aus?


----------



## Kovsk (22. September 2008)

Nene lass mal, nachher probierts noch einer und es passiert was  Bitte auch nicht betteln oder so, ich sags nicht.


----------

